# Ithaca Model 49 Saddle Gun



## jgibbs (Jul 5, 2011)

does any one out there have the assembly reassembly  instructions for this gun?I know that they are in The Gun Digest Book of Rim fire Rifles Assembly/Dis assembly  but I cannot locate a copy. I have the schematic but it only showes the parts.

Also, any recommendations on  repainting ?  

I had one of these when I was  kid and it was stolen. I recently picked up another and I am in the process of restoring it as much as possible.  Thanks


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 5, 2011)

search for a post i did some time ago... under the firearms form... it was a link that said... manual to every gun ever made...

well, not every, but it had quite a few. you may get lucky.

re painting: no recommendations.

good luck. gh.


----------



## jglenn (Jul 5, 2011)

http://stevespages.com/page7b.htm


afraid nothing on the 49 there 


http://www.ithacagun.com/model49saddlegunschematic.html


and this thread on disassembly


http://www.thehighroad.org/archive/index.php/t-189332.html


----------



## LawnStalker (Jul 6, 2011)

Ask Ithaca for one. Might cost the postage but I am sure they'd send you a manual.


----------

